# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Uczulenie od kiwi

## justyna)

Nigdy wcześniej nie przepadałam za kiwi, ale teraz jakoś kupiłam i zauważyłam że po zjedzeniu kiwi szczypie mnie język :/ Czy to może być uczulenie? Lubię jeść inne owoce, banany, pomarańcze, jablka itp, i nic mi po nich nigdy nie jest więc dlaczego akurat po kiwi występuje taka reakcja? Proszę o poradę

----------


## margherita

kiwi, truskawki, cytrusy bardzo często uczulają. najlepiej go nie jedz.

----------


## zacheusz112

To że język szczypie po owocu,to jeszcze nie reakcja alergiczna,jeżeli nie ma innych objawów.Owoce kiwi są smaczne i słodkie jeżeli są dobrze dojrzałe,natomiast niedojrzałe odznaczają się dużą kwaśnością,być może stąd to szczypanie,a może język był wcześniej czymś podrażniony.Dodam tylko że niektóre odmiany kiwi nadają się jedynie do przetwarzania na różne przetwory,co bywa zaznaczone na opakowaniach,więc proszę uważać na to co pisze na dołączonej ulotce.Polecam te które są sprzedawane na wagę i na sztuki.Jeżeli są twardawe powinny poleżeć przez kilka dni w domu.Smaczny owoc,ale tak jak pisałem gdy jest dojrzały,a jest wtedy gdy jest naciskając delikatnie palcem odczuwamy lekką miękkość.
Życzę smacznego i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie też szczypie po kiwi , ale nie na języku , tylko na ustach i nie wiem czy to może być alergia .

----------


## a-net-a

Kiwi to specyficzny owoc... który może powodować może u was podraznienie na jezyku czy ustach... poniewaz nie jesteście zwyczajni takiego kwaskowatego troszke smaku... tak myślę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To że język szczypie po owocu,to jeszcze nie reakcja alergiczna,jeżeli nie ma innych objawów.Owoce kiwi są smaczne i słodkie jeżeli są dobrze dojrzałe,natomiast niedojrzałe odznaczają się dużą kwaśnością,być może stąd to szczypanie,a może język był wcześniej czymś podrażniony.Dodam tylko że niektóre odmiany kiwi nadają się jedynie do przetwarzania na różne przetwory,co bywa zaznaczone na opakowaniach,więc proszę uważać na to co pisze na dołączonej ulotce.Polecam te które są sprzedawane na wagę i na sztuki.Jeżeli są twardawe powinny poleżeć przez kilka dni w domu.Smaczny owoc,ale tak jak pisałem gdy jest dojrzały,a jest wtedy gdy jest naciskając delikatnie palcem odczuwamy lekką miękkość.
> Życzę smacznego i pozdrawiam.


bzdura. to jest reakcja alergiczna. mnie tak bardzo szczypie język, piecze i puchnie, i całe podniebienie i gardło, że oddychać nie mogę. I nie tylko po kiwi. Po surowym ananasie i winogronie też.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem uczulona na kiwi. W 4-6 lat, bo nie pamiętam dokładnie rodzice dali mi do zjedzenia kiwi, to był mój pierwszy i ostatni raz kiedy jadłam ten owoc. Miałam tak spuchnięte gardło że ledwo oddychałam i do tego jeszcze wymiotywałam, prawie wylądowałam w szpitalu. Choć byłam małym dzieckiem, które niema świadomości wielu rzeczy, te zdarzenie pamiętam jak by to było wczoraj. Kilka miesięcy temu, miałam też taką sytuacje że mój chłopak obiearał kiwi, ja tym samym nożem skroiłam kromke chleba, od razu pojawiło się drapanie w gardle, na szczęście nic gorszego. Kilka podobnych sytuacji zdarzyło mi się w życiu, dlatego uważam na to i nie ryzykuje.

----------

